# Speeding in Spain



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all - looks like I got flashed while driving in Spain as the hire car company has sent me a letter with their "admin" fee and say they've passed my details on to the local council.

I don't mind paying the fine if I was speeding but I have two questions from anyone with experience

1. will the local council actually bother to send me a fine to pay?
2. Can i be given points on my licence in the UK?

Any idea what that fine will be - I couldn't have been going very fast....


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

You most likely will get a fine. I know of someone recently who, whilst on holiday in a hire car, was caught in a speed camera. She was sent the fine to her home address in Norway. She was doing 89 kph in an 80 zone (it was at the ridiculous stretch of motorway east of Malaga where the speed limit changes every couple of hundred metres, with cameras everywhere. The fine was 200e but ended up only paying 100e even though it was way over 20 days after the event? You only get points for very serious speeds. Many people chose not to pay and never hear about it again - maybe they just avoid going to the same hire car company again?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... also, I don't know why it's going to the council as it's nothing to do with them. It's the Guardia (trafico - DGT) who will be notified and who will send the fine.


----------



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Turns out its an unpaid parking ticket!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

hopalong35 said:


> Turns out its an unpaid parking ticket!


....hence why it's the council and not the Guardia then ..


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

my speeding fine only took eight months to finally arrive in my postbox so no 50% discount  I was also 'pinched' on that bit of the motorway just east of Malaga that changes its speed limit every couple of hundred yards or so.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

el romeral said:


> You most likely will get a fine. I know of someone recently who, whilst on holiday in a hire car, was caught in a speed camera. She was sent the fine to her home address in Norway. She was doing 89 kph in an 80 zone (it was at the ridiculous stretch of motorway east of Malaga where the speed limit changes every couple of hundred metres, with cameras everywhere. The fine was 200e but ended up only paying 100e even though it was way over 20 days after the event? You only get points for very serious speeds. Many people chose not to pay and never hear about it again - maybe they just avoid going to the same hire car company again?


I got done on that exact same stretch.
I thought I got flashed entering a tunnel.
Said I was doing 88 in an 80 zone.

I paid quickly so only had to pay half.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I got done for speeding in June, on the road from Coin down to Marbella, 86KPH in a 60 area. I ended up with a 50e fine. I will be more observant of the speed limits later this month. At least no points and Malaga Car didn't charge me an admin fee.

Is there a map of where the cameras are?


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

hopalong35 said:


> Hi all - looks like I got flashed while driving in Spain as the hire car company has sent me a letter with their "admin" fee and say they've passed my details on to the local council.
> 
> I don't mind paying the fine if I was speeding but I have two questions from anyone with experience
> 
> ...


I was flashed a few years ago on the Seville ring road in a hire car whilst still living in UK. It was Trafico who sent the fine together with the photo to my UK address not the council. The hire company obviously gave my details but I wasn't charged any admin fee. I was doing something like 91 in an 80 and I think the fine was about 80€ with a 50% discount for quick payment. I did this with my UK CC.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there a map of where the cameras are?[/QUOTE]

Map of Malaga Speed Cameras - Malagacar.com blog


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks soulboy a lot more than I thought there was.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy C said:


> Thanks soulboy a lot more than I thought there was.


Athough not fixed speed camera's another thing to look out for is when approaching junctions where you slow down to 80 then 60.Sometimes you will see an unmarked car on the junction and there will usually be a camera on the dashboard at the front of the car.I know a couple of people who have been fined for flashing their headlights to warn drivers.At the end of the day it is better to be safe than sorry especially if you have got a 
Spanish driving license.Respect SB.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

With a Spanish registered car if you get caught with a speed camera do you get a notice through the post?


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

yes.
got mine 2 weeks after.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Speed awareness courses as an alternative to Fixed Penalty Points and a Fine for Spain maybe ?*

Is there any likelihood of the Speed Awareness course option being rolled out to Spain ?


Opting for a Speed Awareness Course as an alternative to Fixed penalty points & a Fine


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Dunpleecin said:


> With a Spanish registered car if you get caught with a speed camera do you get a notice through the post?


This has come up before and there is a website that you can check to see if you have any fines somewhere.
Supposedly there is no obligation to inform you that you have committed an offence and you must check yourself.

Like everything though some will receive a letter whilst others wont.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Williams2 said:


> *Speed awareness courses as an alternative to Fixed Penalty Points and a Fine for Spain maybe ?*
> 
> Is there any likelihood of the Speed Awareness course option being rolled out to Spain ?
> 
> ...


There have been courses since the points system was brought in. Can only find a link in Spanish:

Cursos del Carnet de conducir por puntos


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> This has come up before and there is a website that you can check to see if you have any fines somewhere.
> Supposedly there is no obligation to inform you that you have committed an offence and you must check yourself.
> 
> Like everything though some will receive a letter whilst others wont.


*Signing up for the the Digital Certificate - will keep you in the know*

All the more reason for Resident Expats to sign up for the Digital Certificate in
order to do your annual Tax declarations, check the Traffico website for
any Speeding Offences you might have incurred, parking fines ( from a number
of local authorities ), etc - all from the comfort of your Home Computer or Laptop.


All about the Digital Certificate and Electronic Signature


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Williams2 said:


> *Signing up for the the Digital Certificate - will keep you in the know*
> 
> All the more reason for Resident Expats to sign up for the Digital Certificate in
> order to do your annual Tax declarations, check the Traffico website for
> ...


You don't need the Digital Certificate to check on fines from Trafico but it is a good idea to do your own tax returns (if you can).


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I registered with buscamultas.com. They will advise you if you get a fine.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Sounds like another daft Spanish thing. If the authorities can't be bothered reaching me to tell me I have a fine for speeding or whatever, then I am certainly not going to go looking for it online!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Madliz said:


> There have been courses since the points system was brought in. Can only find a link in Spanish:
> 
> Cursos del Carnet de conducir por puntos


No they aren't courses in place of points/fine but what you have to do at great cost to regain points& your licence once you have lost them all !!
When Spain first introduced the plastic licence we all were given 12 points . every time you got caught for speeding/whatever you got a fine /lost points. Once you lost all your points ,that was it.  You didn't get given them back& the slate wiped clean,like in the UK.
At the very outset there wasn't even a facility to get them back at all. :rofl:
Realising there error they introduced a system whereby if you lost 6 points then you could do a course at a cost of 180€ to get back 4 of them. Then, if memory serves me correctly, 2 years later you could do another one to get the other 2 points back. 
If you lost the lot then it was 360€ to get back 6 & the same 2 year period for each other 2 points. 
They have amended/improved it since its inception though , notably in 2010 where the took away the automatic poits given even if 1kmh over the limit. On the autovia now you have to be exceeding 151km/hr to be deducted points.( Then only 3 up to 180kph)
Just as an aside I read somewhere that over 8000 drivers in Andalucia where driving without a licence as they had lost 12 points+. Another 7k had lost all 12points. ?? Never worked out the difference on that though..
Lastly they also introduced a system whereby for those of us stunning drivers , all sweetness & light,etc;etc; we got given an additional 2 points after 2 years without being caught  A further 2 years gained you an additional point, totalling the maximum available of 15.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> No they aren't courses in place of points/fine but what you have to do at great cost to regain points& your licence once you have lost them all !!
> When Spain first introduced the plastic licence we all were given 12 points . every time you got caught for speeding/whatever you got a fine /lost points. Once you lost all your points ,that was it.  You didn't get given them back& the slate wiped clean,like in the UK.
> At the very outset there wasn't even a facility to get them back at all. :rofl:
> Realising there error they introduced a system whereby if you lost 6 points then you could do a course at a cost of 180€ to get back 4 of them. Then, if memory serves me correctly, 2 years later you could do another one to get the other 2 points back.
> ...


Tell me are Spanish Motor Insurance Companies and their Brokers supposed to quiz you over the phone -
before finalizing your Motor Insurance for the current year. About any driving convictions, fines, etc
you might have had over the past year ?

Mine doesn't and yet in the UK it's standard practice, that the Motor Insurance companies or their
brokers asks these questions as standard before the client accepts the renewal quote.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm just back from ten days over there and after June's speeding fine I was mainly sticking to limits (ish). However I was up and down to Periana as we stayed there four nights and I didn't realise there was a camera near La Vinuela on the main road. So I'm not sure I was compliant in that area and if I had been caught a number of times on different days, I suppose it would be an expensive holiday, with a load of fines? Or would it be classed as one item? (wishful thinking).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Tell me are Spanish Motor Insurance Companies and their Brokers supposed to quiz you over the phone -
> before finalizing your Motor Insurance for the current year. About any driving convictions, fines, etc
> you might have had over the past year ?
> 
> ...


Yes but in reality if you don't speak Spanish or not very well they might just put down what they think is acceptable. 
Online ones just ask "have you lost points in last x years " 
"have you claimed in last x years " Occasionally they ask about how many kms.


----------

